# Itd-Bits to finish off your project



## sam (Jan 27, 2017)

Nice Reg spoke protector---mine just arrived
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Lat...=39f7e34b95164346b026b887090c4b27&pid=100102&


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 27, 2017)

As long as we're on Reg, this bike has Diacompe-Ene (Rivendell) bar-end pods with the old Zeus downtube shift levers installed.
The old stock Reg shift lever covers protect the top tube paint from bumps.
And they get a lot of positive comments.






This is the frame I killed in October, and wholesale moved the components over to my International frame. 
found a cache of these from Hong Kong, and shipping was slow boat, but the new gray covers look great
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=182426161779


----------



## sam (Jan 27, 2017)

Nice bag too---and another small part but really sets off a project is your brass bell. I ordered one from VO and wished I had ordered several. Tone is great on them .But I'll need a set of VO fenders so I'll get the bells then.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 27, 2017)

I ride the greenways a lot, and my bells get a lot of use.  Every bike here has a Crane Karen.  What I like about them is you "play" them from soft ping to flamm (sound like an old fashioned telephone).  The hammer springs break, but Rivendell sells replacements.
Can barely see the copper Karen mini bell on my Moser here, but its crowning touch is the Modolo brake levers with Francesco Moser 51.151 hour record logo etching





and my daughter putting on the Karen bell to finish the Team Fuji she built




It's easy to justify fenders - just ride after rain


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 28, 2017)

well, my cat knocked over my bike last night, and broke one of my Zeus shift lever from 1978.  I didn't kill the cat, she's really sweet, and thinks the bikes are hers.



Luckily, I had a set of Triomphe shift levers that I bought NOS for $25, from the first version of my Moser.
I had to upgrade these to C-Record DT friction shifters to get correct cable pull when that bike got a 2nd-gen Chorus RD.
Got my gray Reg covers slid on, and always have derailleur and brake cables, because I buy these if nothing else when I visit my LBS.


----------



## WVBicycles (Jan 28, 2017)

what kind of bar tape is that I love the look of it


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 28, 2017)

WVBicycles said:


> what kind of bar tape is that I love the look of it



It's Brooks leather - bought at ebay prices, probably old stock.
I got 6 years from that wrap (about 1500 mi/yr, including s. Texas summer sweat - leather gloves only last one summer in sweat).  

I think the next wrap of it from last summer will last even longer.
The first wrap would wet with rain and turn dark, but my current Brooks leather beads water - they've changed their leather treatment between the two. 

I even used the leftover leather pieces to pad the hose-clamp bottle cage bosses on my International
(they're made by King Cage, an M5 stud welded to a hose clamp)


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 28, 2017)

sam said:


> Nice bag too---and another small part but really sets off a project is your brass bell. I ordered one from VO and wished I had ordered several. Tone is great on them .But I'll need a set of VO fenders so I'll get the bells then.



Thanks - I like bags.  In the winter here the day can swing from 40 to 80.
I carry complete roadside including a fold-up tire, 2 tubes, 2 oz Stans for an alt flat kit, tool compliment, and chain pieces in every bike, but also have enough bag space for hauling shorty socks (a banana) and peeling layers as the day warms.

The big rando bag is made by Ron at Acorn - it's big enough to carry a small watermelon. 



I have a smaller front trunk for summer, from Rivendell.




The beer-can-size handlebar bags are made by RandiJoFab, they're perfect for wallet keys and cellphone, and double for a third water bottle.
Ely at Ruthworks made a front trunk for winter layers on my upright, which also has an Ostrich saddlebag for roadside.




Ely also recently made me this small rando that hangs on a Nitto F-15 handlebar rack.  Rando bags have an inner U-box for stiffness.
Since the bag crops the only place I have for a light on my Moser, I attached a Cygo helmet mount to the bottom using M4s.





 



Also with the range of tools the Raleigh needs, years ago I bought this Leomolo tool roll and wouldn't give it up for another bike.


----------



## WVBicycles (Jan 29, 2017)

Yeah I had Cardiff leather bar tape on my touring rig for a season before I sold the bike I found the leather bar tape to be a bit slippery with sweat from bike gloves . I love that Moser commuter you have a great eye BULLDOG for keeping the classic vintage look on your bikes.


----------



## WVBicycles (Jan 29, 2017)

my mistake I looked quick at your pics and thought the Viner and Mosser was the same ride. That Viner is sweet looking commuter


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 29, 2017)

WVBicycles said:


> ... That Viner is sweet looking commuter



thanks again, I call it the Italian Huffy.
It's a really fun a ride - certainly not aerodynamic, but it's fast and a good distance bike.  Like all my bikes, it fits me like a glove.
I learned a lot about uprights, probably the most important thing is the saddle has to be way back to get your knees in the right position.

Howard in our morning group ride had put new leather wrap on his late model Fuji road bike.
Two of my bikes have leather wrap, and I prefer it over other other bar wrap choices. 
Even on long rides in s. Texas summer, I've never found leather to be slippery, though I have found my varnished cork grips to get slippery with sweaty leather gloves.


----------



## zephyrblau (May 7, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> well, my cat knocked over my bike last night, and broke one of my Zeus shift lever from 1978.  I didn't kill the cat, she's really sweet, and thinks the bikes are hers.




red Abby ?


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 7, 2017)

zephyrblau said:


> red Abby ?



bingo


----------

